# 11 Codes and won't start



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kyle1976 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new here and having some problems with my 2018 Cruze 1.4 turbo. It has 30k miles the other day I got in it and it wouldn't start didn't even try to crank or turn over. It said service power steering and stabilitrax. After waiting awhile it finally started. I ran the codes and 11 codes popped up.
> P0449
> P0480
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

did you drive a lawnmower through your engine bay???

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


P0449 - Potential causes may include: 
Faulty vent valve 
Wire/circuit issue 
PCM/EMC/ECM fault
Read more at: P0449 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Valve/Solenoid Circuit Malfunction


P0480 - The causes for this DTC may include: 
Faulty fan control relay 1 
Fan control relay harness is open or shorted
Circuit electrical connections poor 
Faulty cooling fan 1 
Faulty coolant temperature sensor 
Fan cooling fan harness is open or shorted
Cooling fan circuit poor electrical connection 
Intake air temperature (IAT) failure 
A/C selector switch 
A/C refrigerant pressure sensor 
Vehicle speed sensor (VSS)
Read more at: P0480 Cooling Fan Relay 1 Control Circuit


P0498 - Potential causes may include: 
Faulty vent valve 
Wire/circuit issue 
PCM/EMC/ECM fault
Read more at: P0498 Evaporative Emission System Vent Valve Control Circuit Low


P0691 - Potential causes for this code to set are: 
Faulty cooling fan relay 1 
Blown cooling fan 1 fuse 
Faulty PCM (rarely)
Read more at: P0691 Cooling Fan 1 Relay Control Circuit Low


P129D - Fuel Pump Driver Control Module Ignition On/Start Switch Circuit Low Voltage 
OBD Cloud - Pay As You Go Automotive Data. Powered by Autodata.

P305B - 

Faulty Power Supply Transformer
Power Supply Transformer harness is open or shorted
Power Supply Transformer circuit poor electrical connection






P305B: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes


The Body Control Module (BCM) controls the ignition main relay through the control circuit by applying voltage to the circuit. The power supply




www.engine-codes.com






P2535 - 

Faulty Ignition Switch
Ignition Switch harness is open or shorted
Ignition Switch circuit poor electrical connection









P2535: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes


The Body Control Module (BCM) controls the ignition main relay through the control circuit by applying a voltage to the circuit. The control module




www.engine-codes.com






U0131 - Typically the causes for this code to set are: 
Open in the CAN bus + circuit 
Open in the CAN bus - circuit 
Short to power in either CAN bus circuit 
Short to ground in either CAN bus circuit 
Open power or ground to PSCM module – most common 
Rarely - faulty control module
Read more at: U0131 Lost Communication with Power Steering Control Module (PSCM)


C0110 - 

Faulty Brake Pressure Modulator Valve (BPMV)
Brake Pressure Modulator Valve (BPMV) harness is open or shorted
Brake Pressure Modulator Valve (BPMV) circuit poor electrical connection






C0110 Chevrolet: Code Meaning, Causes, Symptoms, & Tech Notes


The pump motor is an integral part of the Brake Pressure Modulator Valve (BPMV), while the pump motor relay is integral to the Electronic Brake Control




www.engine-codes.com






B1370 - 
Faulty Ignition Switch 
Ignition Switch harness is open or shorted 
Ignition Switch circuit poor electrical connection 
Faulty Body Control Module (BCM)
Read more: B1370 Chevrolet - Device Ignition On and Start Circuit 


*U1515* - LIN Bus 1 Lost Communication with Device 5 








OTOFIX D1 Bi-directional Car Diagnostic Tool with OBD II - OTOFIX UK


OTOFIX D1 is a powerful Bi-directional diagnostic tool that provides one-stop solutions. Full system diagnosis and more.




my.obdcloud.com


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

Search Results for “u1515” – TroubleCodes.net







www.troublecodes.net





Most of those look like evap system issues. I'm thinking you might have a short somewhere. I'd try making sure the negative battery cable is good first, since that's been a common thing, and can make the electrical system do some weird things.


----------



## Kyle1976 (Oct 31, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> did you drive a lawnmower through your engine bay???
> 
> ...


Thx guys


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Did a dead battery cause the computers to freak out?
Blasirl might have a point, do you have gnawing rodents?


----------

